# Bed sharing on an air mattress?



## LDSmomma (May 11, 2009)

SIL wants us to come visit and sleep on a queen sized air mattress at her house for the weekend. At home, we use a king (inner-spring, not air). Will this be too small with all three of us? DS is six months. Also, is it safe to bed share on an air mattress? It's a camping kind that is lumpy. Does that make sense? It has ridges running longitudinally.

We also have a twin air mattress, so if there's room, we could put DH on the twin, and DS & I could sleep on the queen if just a queen isn't enough space.

TIA for your thoughts!


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Thought I'd chime in here too since I noticed you cross-posted.

Still wouldn't do it.









If air slowly escapes overnight, your body weight will slowly fall into the crater, and baby would roll towards you. He could end up face down into the plastic, or face sideways into it, you just never know.

Makes me too nervous.


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

I've done this twice when my kids were toddlers and they really did end up rolling into me and being pressed up against me the whole time. I can't sleep that way and I was worried about the mattress being unsafe, so I ended up moving us to the floor and not sleeping great there either. Plus, air mattresses are made of nasty vinyl and they smell horrible to me.

Can you just pad the floor with blankets and sleeping bags and sleep there?


----------



## potatofairy (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riversong* 
Can you just pad the floor with blankets and sleeping bags and sleep there?

^ that's what i would do... hehe i can't even sleep with my lover on an air mattress, i'd feel like punching him by morning :]

what i mean is that having your husband stuck up your butt all night is one thing, but i'd be a little scared to have a babe sleep on something so squishy

maybe you have some of those foam camping pads around though? hard floors can be hurty on your hips. they'd probably be safer for a baby to sleep on, as long as you had a blanket over it


----------



## newmomrose (Jun 11, 2009)

I would agree that an air mattress probably isn't technically the safest, but admit that I've done it and felt fine with it at the time. The mattress did lose air over the course of the night, causing DD to roll even more close to me, but she typically is right in my armpit all night anyway so it wasn't like she was rolling from her back to her face, but more like from her back to her back and a little bit of her side, pressed up against my side. I didn't feel like there was any danger of squishing her because we were so much heavier than she is that she was actually thrust up by our weight pushing down. There is no way she could have gotten underneath either of us at all. (For this reason, I think your LO on the mattress with you is probably better than on his own mattress, where he would sink down if it deflated.) If it hadn't felt safe and comfortable, I would have deflated the mattress and slept on the ground (we were tent camping).


----------



## dziwozony (Aug 27, 2006)

i've done this twice & slept horribly both times! i don't recommed it. not because i was up worrying it was unsafe, but because of the awful roll fator. the first time was my partner & i when our oldest was a babe & it was just annoying the way we would all roll about when one of us shifted. the second time it was just me & my DS1 when he was about 7 months old & he was pretty much on top of me the whole time (i guess it was a bit low on air?). i think you would actually sleep much better on the floor with thick sleeping pads/camping rolls & cozy blankets. that's what i would do next time.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

I've had a family bed on EVERYTHING.

Right now there's often four of us in a queen sized bed, and beleive me, hubby and I aren't petite. Of course there will be room on a queen sized air mattress! You may even find it very comfy - I always do!


----------

